# WTF.... from jail???



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

State Corrections need to do a better job of security. How can they let inmates send out explosives, right from under their noses?? Skinsfan sends me out a little home made bomb made up of 5 Padron 3000 maduros, and while he was in the big house! :dr

Billy, thank you bro, that was not neccessary but greatly appreciated. I love Padrons, and the 3000 maddy's are always a great smoke. I will enjoy them. And if you're ever in the big house again, I'll definitely visit you (not conjugal though) :sl

ps Funny thing happened too when UPS pulls up to my house. I'm out front working in the yard, getting the house ready for Thanksgiving. Driver walks up and asks me to sign/accept package. He actually *asks* me what's in the package. What??!! I look at him, sort of puzzled, and in disbelief. He says "is it a cell phone or something?" He's asking me what's in the box, I couldn't believe this!! I looked him dead serious, and right in the eye and said..... "It's probably a bomb". I don't think he liked that. At least I wasn't lying.


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

LMAO! UPS guy is probably now reporting you!


----------



## dawgboy (Sep 20, 2006)

Dude funny story :r :r :r he probably called I.C.E. :r


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice hit! The 3000 series are deeeeeeelicious!

I wouldnt worry about him asking about the contents. There was probably a box in the truck ringing or something in the vicinity of your package.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Cool.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

When I was in the big house, I had my people on the outside working for me ;-) Enjoy the Padrons, hopefully there are not beatles in them.


----------



## mhillsing23 (Apr 18, 2006)

Great hit, stupid driver! Can't go wrong with Padron!


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice hit skinsfan.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice hit Skinsfan. Can't believe the driver would be so bold as to question what someone is getting in the mail. Of course, I had a cab driver ask me how much I paid for my house once, so I guess that these kinds of people are out there.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Its hard to believe that carnage can still be sent out even from jail......No one is safe at anytime. Talk about the lack of home land security. :w


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice hit,enjoy those 3ks Al!


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> State Corrections need to do a better job of security. How can they let inmates send out explosives, right from under their noses?? Skinsfan sends me out a little home made bomb made up of 5 Padron 3000 maduros, and while he was in the big house! :dr
> 
> Billy, thank you bro, that was not neccessary but greatly appreciated. I love Padrons, and the 3000 maddy's are always a great smoke. I will enjoy them. And if you're ever in the big house again, I'll definitely visit you (not conjugal though) :sl
> 
> ps Funny thing happened too when UPS pulls up to my house. I'm out front working in the yard, getting the house ready for Thanksgiving. Driver walks up and asks me to sign/accept package. He actually *asks* me what's in the package. What??!! I look at him, sort of puzzled, and in disbelief. He says "is it a cell phone or something?" He's asking me what's in the box, I couldn't believe this!! I looked him dead serious, and right in the eye and said..... "It's probably a bomb". I don't think he liked that. At least I wasn't lying.


The carnage continues...........

ATL


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

MMMMM Padron maddies :dr nice hit Skins...been on a bombing spree lately


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

just tell the driver the package contains **** involving cigars, llamas and vodka next time, then stroke the box suggestively.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Yummy - Padron's...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Awesome hit there SF !!!! 

Enjoy the Padron's................


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Billy has ways of getting to you and your loved ones! Great hit to a deserving BOTL! Paddy 3000's....yum!

KASR™


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Had to hit a couple BOTL who came to visit me while I was in the Big House. Even if they would not help me with my escape.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

nice hit man


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Skinsfan said:


> Had to hit a couple BOTL who came to visit me while I was in the Big House. Even if they would not help me with my escape.


Looks like we need to tighten security!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

HarryCulo said:


> State Corrections need to do a better job of security. How can they let inmates send out explosives, right from under their noses?? Skinsfan sends me out a little home made bomb made up of 5 Padron 3000 maduros, and while he was in the big house! :dr
> 
> Billy, thank you bro, that was not neccessary but greatly appreciated. I love Padrons, and the 3000 maddy's are always a great smoke. I will enjoy them. And if you're ever in the big house again, I'll definitely visit you (not conjugal though) :sl
> 
> ps Funny thing happened too when UPS pulls up to my house. I'm out front working in the yard, getting the house ready for Thanksgiving. Driver walks up and asks me to sign/accept package. He actually *asks* me what's in the package. What??!! I look at him, sort of puzzled, and in disbelief. He says "is it a cell phone or something?" He's asking me what's in the box, I couldn't believe this!! I looked him dead serious, and right in the eye and said..... "It's probably a bomb". I don't think he liked that. At least I wasn't lying.


while I work for the STATE I can ensure you that sending Gars from the State Pen is near to impossible, but from the County slammer anything is possible. And from the other posts Skinfan is out, so it musta been County
Either way enjoy your contraband in good health
nice hit


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

ATLHARP said:


> The carnage continues...........
> 
> ATL


:r 
How did Skinsfan know Al never had a Padron?
Can you believe it folks, *AL NEVER HAD A PADRON!!!*
(inside joke that you need to ask Al if more info is needed)

Billy,
Nice "timely" Padron hit there on Al.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Skinsfan said:


> Had to hit a couple BOTL who came to visit me while I was in the Big House. Even if they would not help me with my escape.


I know your having fun at the expense of your recent temporary ban, but in all honesty it seems like you are mildly mocking the folks who administer this site. I hope that's not the case as these guys spend a lot of time here. Mocking the TO you received, likely for good reason, is like mocking the rules.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

Spongy said:


> I know your having fun at the expense of your recent temporary ban, but in all honesty it seems like you are mildly mocking the folks who administer this site. I hope that's not the case as these guys spend a lot of time here. Mocking the TO you received, likely for good reason, is like mocking the rules.


I assure you nobody is mocking the admins. I have plenty of respect for them. We are simply having some fun with a couple of bombs that were sent. Hell I think one person even thinks I was in "real county lockup."

Disclaimer: The MODS work very hard and their jobs are thankless. I appreciate everything they do as well as everything PDS does. This is in no way a mocking of anyone. Nobody should disrepect the MODS or anyone else for that matter on this board. Lets all have fun and just get along.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I assure you nobody is mocking the admins. I have plenty of respect for them. We are simply having some fun with a couple of bombs that were sent. Hell I think one person even thinks I was in "real county lockup."
> 
> Disclaimer: The MODS work very hard and their jobs are thankless. I appreciate everything they do as well as everything PDS does. This is in no way a mocking of anyone. Nobody should disrepect the MODS or anyone else for that matter on this board.* Lets all have fun and just get along.*


:tpd:


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Yea, I think the smack-billy around card was already played in his other post. This is just clean, cigar bombing fun! Great hit!

KASR™


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Skinsfan said:


> I assure you nobody is mocking the admins. I have plenty of respect for them. We are simply having some fun with a couple of bombs that were sent. Hell I think one person even thinks I was in "real county lockup."
> 
> Disclaimer: The MODS work very hard and their jobs are thankless. I appreciate everything they do as well as everything PDS does. This is in no way a mocking of anyone. Nobody should disrepect the MODS or anyone else for that matter on this board. Lets all have fun and just get along.


Nice reply Billy, looks like some time in the big house did you good! :r


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

Spongy said:


> I know your having fun at the expense of your recent temporary ban, but in all honesty it seems like you are mildly mocking the folks who administer this site. I hope that's not the case as these guys spend a lot of time here. Mocking the TO you received, likely for good reason, is like mocking the rules.


All in fun, Skinsfan took his lumps, it's over.

7 posts in 19 months?? ..... and you decide to chime in on this one?? Maybe a little more contribution to the board from you would be nice.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> 7 posts in 19 months?? ..... and you decide to chime in on this one?? Maybe a little more contribution to the board from you would be nice.


Al, you picked up on that too?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Blueface said:


> Al, you picked up on that too?


when did post count matter?
there's some ppl on here who don't post much.

Mayor has been here since 99. 582 posts.
drill has 466.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> when did post count matter?
> there's some ppl on here who don't post much.
> 
> Mayor has been here since 99. 582 posts.
> drill has 466.


You are right.
What I think Al and I are referring to is that the 7th post is sort of a repremand.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Blueface said:


> You are right.
> What I think Al and I are referring to is that the 7th post is sort of a repremand.


ah, i c how you could read it that way.

what if it was someone who'd been here since 99 with only 466 posts?? or, someone who's been here since mid-summer 06 with 600? would that make what someone says right or wrong?

doesn't matter to me, just saying.

nice hit and all, btw.


----------



## CustomsUSAgent (Feb 8, 2005)

HarryCulo said:


> All in fun, Skinsfan took his lumps, it's over.
> 
> 7 posts in 19 months?? ..... and you decide to chime in on this one?? Maybe a little more contribution to the board from you would be nice.


The more knowledge you gain, the more you come to realize the limits of your awareness.

We of course tolerate all of you for the "few goods ones" we skim.


----------



## Skinsfan (Aug 4, 2006)

CustomsUSAgent said:


> The more knowledge you gain, the more you come to realize the limits of your awareness.


That is very profound.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

CustomsUSAgent said:


> The more knowledge you gain, the more you come to realize the limits of your awareness.
> 
> We of course tolerate all of you for the "few goods ones" we skim.


How have you been?
Have you been by TW lately?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Blueface said:


> How have you been?
> Have you been by TW lately?


Wrong Customs Agent Bro.

Ron


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Wrong Customs Agent Bro.
> 
> Ron


Oops!


----------

